# New to Wyndham



## loli (Jul 3, 2014)

We are new to Wyndham and I must say from most of these threads that I have read, I am beginning to wonder if we made a mistake.  We are only silver members and only vacation stateside about 2 weeks a year.  Are these reservations and places to stay really that hard to get?  We have a year to upgrade to VIP status at the same price that we purchased, but we were going to wait a couple of months and see how hard it is to use them.  Any advice for beginners would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're REALLY new, rescind, research and buy resale. Save Thou$and$.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jul 3, 2014)

I assume you bought a Discovery Package Wyndham directly, not from Ebay. I don't know what or when you purchased, but if it's just a few days, you need to cancel the contract ASAP. You can probably get a deeded property for a fraction of what you paid already. There are plenty of posts here to tell you how to do it.


----------



## loli (Jul 3, 2014)

I am sure they said that we can use this anywhere, husband doesn't really want to get rid of it, we only vacation a couple of weeks a year anyway


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We are new to Wyndham and I must say from most of these threads that I have read, I am beginning to wonder if we made a mistake.  We are *only silver members *and only vacation stateside about 2 weeks a year. .



Hi, loli, welcome to TUG. I wonder from this, if you mean you have temporary silver? If you bought a Discovery package, it's not such a bad decision. You'll get to stay at some nice accommodations and make some great memories. The price you paid will not be too much more than just renting your units. Keep in mind that Wyndham will give a Discovery owner preferential treatment to induce you to make the big buying decision. We are silver VIP, granddaddied in when Wyndham increased the point requirements and we have plenty of points for two weeks where and when we want to go. I hope they gave you a directory, so you can study and learn how many points are needed in various places and how it all works.



> Are these reservations and places to stay really that hard to get?  We have a year to upgrade to VIP status at the same price that we purchased, but we were going to wait a couple of months and see how hard it is to use them.  Any advice for beginners would be greatly appreciated.



Where and when you want to stay determines how many points and how easy to book. If you want a July reservation anywhere in Myrtle Beach, you need to own at a resort there and use ARP. Won't likely get a reservation at all on short notice there without. If you want to stay in Williamsburg or Orlando probably year round you will find something anytime except holidays. VIP doesn't figure largely in availability, so generally, you could save a LOT of money by kissing off that deal and, if you enjoy using the points you have, then look for some resale points that will work best the way you want to vacation. Hope this helps. You have lots to consider in making this decision and have already made a wise decision by trying the resorts and asking questions first. TUG is a great place to find answers. Also spend some time reading all that confusing stuff in the directory. It takes some effort and reading more than once for how it works to sink in.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We are new to Wyndham and I must say from most of these threads that I have read, I am beginning to wonder if we made a mistake.  We are only silver members and only vacation stateside about 2 weeks a year.  Are these reservations and places to stay really that hard to get?  We have a year to upgrade to VIP status at the same price that we purchased, but we were going to wait a couple of months and see how hard it is to use them.  Any advice for beginners would be greatly appreciated.


It seems to me that you're new to time sharing in general, not just Wyndham.

Reservations almost always depend on where you're going and what time of year you're going.  Most TS owners know to book their reservations as early as possible.  Last minute (and in the TS world, 3 months is last minute) reservations normally don't work quite as well.

Wyndham is a good system if you understand how to use it.  If the resorts you are eyeing are truly Wyndham resorts and not affiliates, your chances of booking them increase.

However, most would also say that purchasing from a developer should be avoided at all costs (rescind if you can and buy resale).

If you can rescind.  Do so.  you only have 7 to 10 days.  Research. Learn. Buy Resale.  Enjoy your Timeshare.


----------



## loli (Jul 3, 2014)

We got a silver VIP package.  Got is way below what they wanted.  I am surprised that my husband actually bought one.  He never does stuff like that.  We will only use at Wyndham resorts and mostly within a 3 or 4 state radius of Kansas.  Did not purchase from a developer and it will push us to use the points each year.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We got a silver VIP package.  Got is way below what they wanted.  I am surprised that my husband actually bought one.  He never does stuff like that. * We will only use at Wyndham resorts and mostly within a 3 or 4 state radius of Kansas*.  Did not purchase from a developer and it will push us to use the points each year.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



As I gaze into my crystal ball, I can see those horizons widening, and the curiosity building of what's over the next hill within 5 years, but hey, that's what's great about timeshares.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## loli (Jul 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> As I gaze into my crystal ball, I can see those horizons widening, and the curiosity building of what's over the next hill within 5 years, but hey, that's what's great about timeshares.
> 
> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Jim



Thanks for all your help.  I hope we can do more in the next 5 years or so.  And, I hope I can learn a lot from these forums.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We got a silver VIP package.  Got is way below what they wanted.  I am surprised that my husband actually bought one.  He never does stuff like that.  We will only use at Wyndham resorts and mostly within a 3 or 4 state radius of Kansas.  Did not purchase from a developer and it will push us to use the points each year.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Got Silver VIP and didnt buy from the developer

how did that happen?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 3, 2014)

Ron beat me to the keyboard on this one.

Taking   a guess you bought around 200K points  for $30K+ (rack rate $44K) and got bonus points   for VIP  for two years.

If you bough resale on Internet  you do not have VIP bennies for whatever they are worth.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 3, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Got Silver VIP and didnt buy from the developer
> 
> how did that happen?



The real question is did lodi pay under $3,000 or more than $15,000?

I think they brought a small points package - another poster used the term "Discovery Package" - and got BONUS points for 18 months which made them Silver VIP. And Wyndham FROZE the cost per thousand points until the BONUS point expire usage date.

The DISCOVERY Package has ONLY A SPECIAL 1-800 number to call into -- they "HOLD" special inventory for those guests/owners to get them to believe very PRIME TIME is available 2 weeks before checkin...... HA, HA ... I now I have run into guests in RV pools who told me, they had booked 3 weeks earlier for those early MARCH date. Plus, I think they are required to do an SALES UPDATE each time they stay at a resort.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We got a silver VIP package.  Got is way below what they wanted.  I am surprised that my husband actually bought one.  He never does stuff like that.  We will only use at Wyndham resorts and mostly within a 3 or 4 state radius of Kansas.  Did not purchase from a developer and it will push us to use the points each year.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes, when we tell them 'no' that's too much money, the sales people pull the silver VIP discovery contract out of the hat which looks so much easier to swallow and of course the first deal will still work later if you still want it.

If you bought this from a Wyndham salesperson, you bought what we call 'from the developer'.  If you bought anything else, it's a 'resale' transaction and can't be really VIP cause that only applies for developer purchased contracts. This is all part of learning about what you bought.

If you bought a Discovery points contract (VIP or not) it has an expiration date for your points and, beyond what you paid already, you don't have any annual maintenance or program fees to pay.

If you bought a regular contract, you will have to arrange to pay ongoing fees and your use year points expire/renew each year. A regular contract also can be difficult to get your name off of when you no longer want it (no expiration date).


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 3, 2014)

loli said:


> We are new to Wyndham and I must say from most of these threads that I have read, I am beginning to wonder if we made a mistake.  We are only silver members and only vacation stateside about 2 weeks a year.  Are these reservations and places to stay really that hard to get?  We have a year to upgrade to VIP status at the same price that we purchased, but we were going to wait a couple of months and see how hard it is to use them.  Any advice for beginners would be greatly appreciated.


Regardless of who you purchased from, you really need to look at your documents and figure out what you bought.  If you bought from a Wyndham sales rep, you bought directly from the developer and you probably paid thousands of dollars for something you could have bought on eBay for $1.

I'm not lying and I'm not exaggerating.

*Every state has a "rescission period" set by state law to protect consumers. * Within that rescission period, the consumer can cancel the contract (rescind) and get every penny of their money back with zero ongoing financial obligation.  No explanation is required, and your rescission decision is final and uncontestable -- but you have to take action _within the prescribed period_.

If you are within your rescission period, your best path is to *cancel the purchase and get your money back. * 

Then, take your time, do your research -- and if you choose to buy Wyndham, BUY RESALE.  You will save tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 3, 2014)

> Regardless of who you purchased from, you really need to look at your documents and figure out what you bought. If you bought from a Wyndham sales rep, you bought directly from the developer and you probably paid thousands of dollars for something you could have bought on eBay for $1.
> 
> I'm not lying and I'm not exaggerating.



loli, this is 100% accurate.  We went to a Wyndham presentation in Vegas, and they offered us ~125,000 points for well over $15,000.  I came home and patiently watched on eBay for exactly what I wanted.  In about 6 weeks I had 3 times the amount of points the developer offered us, and I only paid 1/10th of what they asked for.

You don't have too much to pick from if you want to stay that close to Kansas.  Please let us know who you bought from, and when you bought it.  If you can still rescind, you can save yourself thousands of dollars and get the *exact same thing* on the resale market.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 3, 2014)

MelBay said:


> loli, this is 100% accurate.  We went to a Wyndham presentation in Vegas, and they offered us ~125,000 points for well over $15,000.  I came home and patiently watched on eBay for exactly what I wanted.  In about 6 weeks I had 3 times the amount of points the developer offered us, and I only paid 1/10th of what they asked for.


When we purchased RESALE (via eBay), we got 500,000 points at Wyndham Smoky Mountains for less than $2,000, including all closing and transfer costs.  And most people here can give you similar examples.


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

Skipper Scooby said:


> I assume you bought a Discovery Package Wyndham directly, not from Ebay. I don't know what or when you purchased, but if it's just a few days, you need to cancel the contract ASAP. You can probably get a deeded property for a fraction of what you paid already. There are plenty of posts here to tell you how to do it.



I did get a deed with it, is this not the same thing?


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Got Silver VIP and didnt buy from the developer
> 
> how did that happen?



I don't know how I did that, bought from a sale pitch that ended up taking 6 hours, hubby wouldn't play their game until they kept coming up with a better plan.  Got 200,000 bonus points to use so we have VIP status for another 2 1/2 years for a total of 400,000 points?


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Ron beat me to the keyboard on this one.
> 
> Taking   a guess you bought around 200K points  for $30K+ (rack rate $44K) and got bonus points   for VIP  for two years.
> 
> If you bough resale on Internet  you do not have VIP bennies for whatever they are worth.



Actually bought a package for less than 26,000


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Yes, when we tell them 'no' that's too much money, the sales people pull the silver VIP discovery contract out of the hat which looks so much easier to swallow and of course the first deal will still work later if you still want it.
> 
> If you bought this from a Wyndham salesperson, you bought what we call 'from the developer'.  If you bought anything else, it's a 'resale' transaction and can't be really VIP cause that only applies for developer purchased contracts. This is all part of learning about what you bought.
> 
> ...



we will be paying maintenance fees and according to my contract, my points will roll over for 2 years before I lose them.


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

MelBay said:


> loli, this is 100% accurate.  We went to a Wyndham presentation in Vegas, and they offered us ~125,000 points for well over $15,000.  I came home and patiently watched on eBay for exactly what I wanted.  In about 6 weeks I had 3 times the amount of points the developer offered us, and I only paid 1/10th of what they asked for.
> 
> You don't have too much to pick from if you want to stay that close to Kansas.  Please let us know who you bought from, and when you bought it.  If you can still rescind, you can save yourself thousands of dollars and get the *exact same thing* on the resale market.



Bought it in Branson, MO and it was on Monday, I think they kind of have you over a holiday weekend.  I will have to check into rescinding the sale if you think that is a better deal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2014)

loli said:


> Bought it in Branson, MO and it was on Monday, I think they kind of have you over a holiday weekend.  I will have to check into rescinding the sale if you *think that is a better deal*.



Yes, ALL timeshare sales' groups KNOW that people on vacation are:
1) "On vacation" with doing family things LIKE sightseeing, pools, extended family, sleeping in, etc. Who is going to THINK about reading a 100+ page contract or get on the internet?
2) Basicly, the sales departments are NOT OPEN on Thursday and Friday (and many not open on Wednesday either). 
3) Holiday week or not, they know YOU are travelling to/from home, packed with a pile of stuff, overtired, etc.
4) Why all those FREE tours & dining out - to get you in on the 1st full day of your vacation! What is $50-100 if the average closing rate is 20-35% of the people who tour? You brought for $20,000? 

Google SATURDAY post offices --- be there to send out your rescind. I know there are fewer Saturday open post offices than a year or so ago ... but it is your $20,000 .... 2 hours of driving to do that is $10K an hour!

And the Wyndham rescind department ONLY does a job they are legally required to do -- honor the documents that are ON TIME--- holiday or not, open post offices or not.

Best to get and USE the 1-800 fax number and get a SENT confirmation receipt, too -- for the FAX. 

RESCIND - those 'great'  deals will always be offered AGAIN... and AGAIN ... and AGAIN again!!!!

*There are better DEALS! Much better deals. *


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, ALL timeshare sales' groups KNOW that people on vacation are:
> 1) "On vacation" with doing family things LIKE sightseeing, pools, extended family, sleeping in, etc. Who is going to THINK about reading a 100+ page contract or get on the internet?
> 2) Basicly, the sales departments are NOT OPEN on Thursday and Friday (and many not open on Wednesday either).
> 3) Holiday week or not, they know YOU are travelling to/from home, packed with a pile of stuff, overtired, etc.
> ...



Actually, our local post office is open until noon on Saturday (one of the perks of living in a rural community).  I will talk to hubby and see what we can do.  I can also drive into work and fax from there if I have to.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2014)

Loli, here's what you tell your husband if he gives any pushback on rescinding. We know that -since buying a timeshare- he's just trying to provide some great vacations and memories for the family. GREAT! But there is a way to do it even better. RESALE. There is* NO SUCH THING AS A NEW TIMESHARE!* The product you can buy for 10% of the developer's price is EXACTLY the same as the full-freight product. If you buy resale, you'll go to the same resorts, sleep in the same beds, swim in the same pools, but you'll do it for a fraction of the price.

Get that rescission letter faxed and/or in the mail, then relax. Read here on TUG, and then decide what will REALLY work for you without a salesman breathing down your neck. His only agenda truly is just making his commission and meeting his sales quota. He couldn't care less what works best for you.

Happy Independence Day, Enjoy the fireworks and think about the wonderful vacations you can enjoy- for less!

Jim


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 4, 2014)

loli said:


> Actually bought a package for less than 26,000



Loli,
As permanent Silver VIP member, I recommend you listen to everyone hear and rescind ASAP. Fax it today, mail it tomorrow (Saturday). 

Here is the scenario to lay out for hubby. You paid $26k for some lovely TEMPORARY status. Once you "enjoy" this status, if you ever do, you will be asked to pay another $15-20k to buy another contract to keep that status. So now you are at least $40k in the hole, so let's see what this really gets you over the non-VIP owner:

1) A 25% discount on stays booked under 60 days. You will almost never get this at prime resorts/times. It will mostly be used at low occupancy resorts, but these are often on Inventory Special for discounts up to 30% for ANY owner (even non-VIP) at 60-90 days.

2) 5 Guest Certificates instead of 1. You don't have enough points to use more than 2 or 3, so this is worth no more than $200/year, and most years in which you use the points yourself it will be worth ZERO.

3) unlimited housekeeping. This is nice, but again, you don't have enough points to do more than 2 short stays a year. Call this worth $50/year.

4) room upgrades. See #1. Nice IF you can get them, but this might be worth in the range of nothing (if you go to prime resorts/times) to MAYBE $300/year if you stay in offseason times. 

So the $26k you just spent will get you no more than about $1k in total VIP benefits in the next two years before you lose status. You'll have the option the shell out even more money to make the status permanent with about a 40-year break even point, not counting the returns you would get off of investing that same chunk of cash.

By the way, I got a 231k National Harbor contract, which has MUCH lower maintenance fees than anything you would have been offered at Branson, for less than $1300 about a year ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 4, 2014)

I will not repeat what Chris said but as a Silver VIP for over 12 years he is right on.

Keep in mind HOA fees and POA fee at Wyndham Meadows will be almost $100 a month which is high.

Assuming they locked 200K points at $26K you will have thrown away $52K  to make permanent.


If you leave the $52K invested prudently you will have enough earnings to pay a couple thousand for 500K points  resale, MF  and still have your $52K "  in your pocket".

Based on VOI Trust financials Silver VIP benefits are worth around     $600- $700 a year ASSUMING you max out.

Also, the former sales manager at Branson was the creator of the "Take Away"!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 4, 2014)

*Happy Campers*

Check out this  thread on what others   say about rescinding Developer purchases.


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211383


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2014)

Loli and her husband drank the Koolaid with the Wyndham's commissioned real estate sales agents. It is just about impossible for them to understand the EXACT SAME NUMBER OF WYNDHAM POINTS can be had on the resale market (like eBAY) for tens of thousands of dollars LESS.

And they are smitten with the idea of VIP (SILVER at that, too) is SO SPECIAL. 

Us TUGGER members (who are mostly fellow WYNDHAM owners) are NOT getting paid ANYTHING for the advice we have posted in this thread. We have NO reason to lie - but we might very well be floating in the pool next to you, or checking in behind you, or sitting on the balcony facing your unit - getting the exact same vacation --- but with our $25,000 still in our bank account. And when they do another Sales Presentation and spend another $25,000, they won't have any different type of vacation that we all are enjoying ... except we still have $49,000 earning interest in our bank accounts verse making monthly payments to Wyndham for the purchase of our USED points brought off of eBAY, Redweek, TUG Marketplace ...

Dang, some of us have even gotten FREE timeshare points --- that is right, FREE POINTS. Just last year, a fellow TUG Member gave me 1750 Shell Vacation Club points, a year's worth of banked points, paid the transfer costs and settlement costs .... and Shell is also a system now owned by Wyndham Vacations. And I took several of my siblings to AZ for Spring Training 2014. (Thank you, Mary!). But most of my 2,000,000+ Wyndham points were brought on eBAY for chump change - many for $1. And they spend just like those Wyndham points you all brought for $25,000 for just 154,000 points).

FULL DISCLOSURE: I still pay MFs are the same rate per 1,000 points as you do.


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.  If we have 10 days I can send certified and regular mail on Monday and the fax on Monday as well.  I should make a copy for myself too and I will drop off a copy to my attorney in case we have any problem.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2014)

loli said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  If we have 10 days I can send certified and regular mail on Monday and the fax on Monday as well.  I should make a copy for myself too and I will drop off a copy to my attorney in case we have any problem.



All that should not be necessary. All that is legally required is a USPS postmark that it was sent within the allowable timeframe. Make them a copy of the signature page, keep the original. Both of you sign the letter. Send it Certified. Wyndham is honorable, and will process the rescission within the allowed time- which might be as much as 45 days. You should stay off  phones with them. They may well call to sweeten their deal or change your mind. Be firm and resolved. It is worth rescinding.

Jim


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Jul 4, 2014)

*Recission periods by state*

http://rcivip.com/timeshare-rescission-period-in-us/

The above link is the recission period for all states for timeshare purchases.  Missouri is 7 business days.


----------



## traveldaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

*Good choice*



loli said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  If we have 10 days I can send certified and regular mail on Monday and the fax on Monday as well.  I should make a copy for myself too and I will drop off a copy to my attorney in case we have any problem.



You made a very good decision, based on a bunch of advice from strangers.

Paco, Linda and others - I tip my hat to you all. You are good people.....
Have you been told how awesome you are yet today? 

I hope one day to buy you a drink near water one day. I have learned a LOT from you as a lurker and from asking. Thank you. 

Loli, there is great advice here. You do need to rescind and then take your time. I bought resale for a couple of places and I probably bought too early. The best advice I can give is to take your time and remember that the commitment to a timeshare is like a buying a house (or a spouse - but that analogy may get me in serious trouble! :ignore, it is a long term commitment and you need to take your time before you buy. Resale is the best way to go if you choose to do this. Please do not rush.

Craig


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 5, 2014)

loli said:


> we will be paying maintenance fees and according to my contract, my points will roll over for 2 years before I lose them.



Okay, we're getting down to the details now. It sounds like you bought less than silver VIP with some bonus points thrown in to tease you by bringing you up to that level. Yes, that is a forever contract that you would need to pay fees on forever or until you can find someone willing to put their name on it.

If you rescind, you could still get this deal in the future. First you should do more study to see if that's really what you wanted to buy. You made a huge financial decision under pressure and that's never very wise.

Regular Wyndham points always expire at the end of each use year. Perhaps it's the bonus points giving you VIP which have a 2 year life.  When your contract points reach one year and you haven't used them, they expire, or you can add to their life by depositing them into RCI. 

You'll need to study your Wyndham Directory in order to learn your best way to manage the points.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 5, 2014)

loli said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  If we have 10 days I can send certified and regular mail on Monday and the fax on Monday as well.  I should make a copy for myself too and I will drop off a copy to my attorney in case we have any problem.


Good decision.  You won't have any trouble; Wyndham is very used to people rescinding and they won't play games.


----------



## loli (Jul 5, 2014)

mnmrsjjp said:


> http://rcivip.com/timeshare-rescission-period-in-us/
> 
> The above link is the recission period for all states for timeshare purchases.  Missouri is 7 business days.



Wouldn't sending it on Monday be in the 7 business days?  I bought it on a Monday and I thought I would be safe if I sent it before Tuesday


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Jul 5, 2014)

What does your paperwork say about the recission period?  If the info in the link I provided is accurate, you'd be fine with Monday.  The safest thing is to look at your paperwork and see how many days it says.  Why not mail or fax it it this morning rather than wait for Monday??  I just did another search for the recission period for Missouri and came up with this:  

Right to Cancel a Missouri Timeshare Purchase

In Missouri, a timeshare purchaser has five days after the day of purchase to cancel the purchase. To cancel the contract, you can hand deliver or mail written notice to the developer or the timeshare salesperson. If you cancel by mail, cancellation is accomplished as of the date of the postmark (Mo. Rev. Stat. § 407.620). (Get more tips on how to cancel a timeshare contract.)

The right to cancel cannot be waived. (Mo. Rev. Stat. § 407.620).

I believe this was the recission period for Missouri earlier (like 2008) so it may have changed to 7 business days but what you MUST do is read your info from Wyndham and see what it says.


----------



## loli (Jul 5, 2014)

mnmrsjjp said:


> What does your paperwork say about the recission period?  If the info in the link I provided is accurate, you'd be fine with Monday.  The safest thing is to look at your paperwork and see how many days it says.  Why not mail or fax it it this morning rather than wait for Monday??  I just did another search for the recission period for Missouri and came up with this:
> 
> Right to Cancel a Missouri Timeshare Purchase
> 
> ...



My paperwork actually says that I have 15 days to rescind?


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 5, 2014)

loli said:


> My paperwork actually says that I have 15 days to rescind?


Your "mail it Monday" plan sounds like the plan to me!


----------



## loli (Jul 6, 2014)

So, if I buy resale, will I still have to pay the maintenance fees?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2014)

loli said:


> So, if I buy resale, will I still have to pay the maintenance fees?



No matter how you acquire a timeshare, there are maintenance fees. Buying resale simply eliminates or drastically reduces the initial buy in price.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 6, 2014)

MFs are paid by every owner of a timeshare. Like you pay taxes on your house or your empty lot where you hope to build your house. 

Your timeshare resort has to pay the staff who works there, the electric for the lights, the taxes to the community for police & fire, the trash company who services the dumpster, etc.

If ANY person or company says, WE WILL ELIMINATE YOUR MFs FOREVER ,,, hang up the phone and RUN. It is a scam. 

You can get rid of your MFs by selling your timeshare, deeding it back to the HOA so the other owners will be paying your MFs (until someone else buys the TS) or dying.

So, buy from the Developer, buy off eBay, get it free -- you will be paying MFs.


----------



## loli (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, hopefully I can get something cheaper, or maybe someone just selling a few weeks somewhere


----------



## MelBay (Jul 7, 2014)

Loli, I did a completed search on eBay, and see that weeks that are being RENTED out go for about $500.  I see that units for SALE went for $1 to ~$300.  This is what you were going to pay $26,000 for.  Compare $300 to $26,000.  I don't know your financial situation, but I can think of lots of things to do with that $25,700 I'll have left over.

Please let us know how things went.

You can click here to see for yourself:  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=wyndham+branson&_sop=15


----------



## loli (Jul 10, 2014)

I have returned every and sent on Monday.  After reading a lot of the threads, I am beginning to think that not owning a timeshare may be the best option for me.  Most of these seem too complicated to use and I think I can rent a timeshare for a couple of weeks just as easily.


----------



## advocoach (Jul 13, 2014)

Loli we went to probably the same meeting last year while in Branson. Luckily we didn't buy the points but came back home to research. I honestly didn't believe when I saw the points for sale in eBay for $1. That's when I found this group and found out they are legit. 

We went back to Branson this past week and did purchase a week from another resort. Within 24 hrs, I was on here checking it out and we ended up rescinding. We are now researching if weeks, points, timeshare, clubs, or just doing it myself is the best for our family vacations. I see good & bad in all of them, but just do what works best financially for your family. Don't fall for the line they give you about the cost of vacations and inflation.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think your answer really depends on what you want.  My family has to travel at prime time, so ownership makes sense for us.  We plan ahead and get beautiful resorts at prime time.  For example, this year, we got Governor's Green in Williamsburg, 3 bedroom for the equivalent of about $1000 in maintenance fees.  It is a beautiful location and we are there in a prime summer week.  One cheap hotel room in that area would cost almost that much for the week and wouldn't include the 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, full kitchen, etc. We use RCI to get our off-season discounts - during our NJ teacher convention weekend, we have 2 bedroom units for $199 for the week.

If you need prime time, I think ownership works best.  If you can travel off-season, you will probably do very well renting.  So many people don't even realize that there are timeshare units available to rent! Now you do!  Take advantage!


----------



## loli (Jul 18, 2014)

I know that they got our letter rescinding because I have the signed receipts, figured they would have called us by now, but haven't heard from them.  Is this normal for them?


----------



## DWyatt (Jul 19, 2014)

Loli,

   I am in the same boat, Bluegreen just received my letter yesterday. I, like you, didn't know about all this before we bought and am glad to have rescinded. I am NO WHERE near experienced like the folks on this forum however based on what I have read the developers will probably not contact you when they receive the letter, they will just process it. I have read a few reports that people have received their deposits in a couple weeks but not exactly sure if there is a definitive time they have. Unless someone here can correct me I would venture to say that you will not receive any notification from them aside from your return receipt. GL!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2014)

Resorts are not required to notify you about the progress of a rescission. They ARE required to process it, though. Some outfits are more aggressive about trying to 'save the sale' than others. Be happy that the one(s) you are dealing with simply accept your decision to bail out. 

We understand that it can take up to 45 days to see the refund or credit to your account of any down payment you made. Just periodically check your CC accounts, and you'll see the credit when it comes through.

You could notify the CC that you are contesting the charge if you are concerned.

We're overjoyed that you found TUG in time and got your rescission in process.

Timeshares are great, RESALE time shares are great for pennies on the dollar.

Jim


----------



## loli (Jul 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Resorts are not required to notify you about the progress of a rescission. They ARE required to process it, though. Some outfits are more aggressive about trying to 'save the sale' than others. Be happy that the one(s) you are dealing with simply accept your decision to bail out.
> 
> We understand that it can take up to 45 days to see the refund or credit to your account of any down payment you made. Just periodically check your CC accounts, and you'll see the credit when it comes through.
> 
> ...



we are thinking RESALE time share or just trying to rent a week from someone. I did see that they have a rental wanted section, so maybe that is where I will look.  I do not belong to E-bay but maybe I should get an account and see what I can find there as well.

Once again, thank you to everyone that has helped us through this.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 21, 2014)

If you've never stayed in a timeshare, renting is a good idea.  That will help you see if you like that style of vacationing.  Folks here generally do, but it's not for everyone.  For example, if you tend to stay at upper-tier hotels, you might miss many of the service elements common to them, but typically not present in a timeshare.  You do get a lot more space and unit features, but the style of vacationing is a bit more DIY.


----------



## loli (Jul 21, 2014)

Well this stinks, got a letter from Wyndham and they said that we only had 5 days to rescind, that is CALENDAR DAYS, not business days.  If it were business days we would have been home free.  Hubby is checking the contract now to see what they had, thought we had 15 days to rescind.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, ALL timeshare sales' groups KNOW that people on vacation are:
> 1) "On vacation" with doing family things LIKE sightseeing, pools, extended family, sleeping in, etc. Who is going to THINK about reading a 100+ page contract or get on the internet?
> 2) Basicly, the sales departments are NOT OPEN on Thursday and Friday (and many not open on Wednesday either).
> 3) Holiday week or not, they know YOU are travelling to/from home, packed with a pile of stuff, overtired, etc.
> ...



My July 4th advice was NOT followed, was it? What is written in the purchase contracts is all that matters in rescinding these timeshare contracts. Now, you see the logic of getting you into the sales office the first day or two you are on vacation? Holidays, Sundays, open business days for the post office -- none of that counts. It is counting the days per state law from the day you sign the purchase paperwork. 

_*Welcome to the Wonderful World of Wyndham Vacation Resorts*_. Start making plans to use your bonus points for a really nice vacation. Reading your Member's Directory and learn how to best use your vacation points.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 21, 2014)

loli said:


> Well this stinks, got a letter from Wyndham and they said that we only had 5 days to rescind, that is CALENDAR DAYS, not business days.  If it were business days we would have been home free.  Hubby is checking the contract now to see what they had, thought we had 15 days to rescind.



Check post #31.

Mississippi – 7 days

Missouri – 7 days (business)



7 business days would be  at least 9 elapsed days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Check post #31.
> 
> Mississippi – 7 days
> 
> ...



Plus, she brought it just before the July 4th Holiday -- NOT a business day.

Loli ... I really hope this is true in your case. Spending that type of money and getting hung by being a day off rescinding the contract would be ROTTEN EGGS.


----------



## loli (Jul 21, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Check post #31.
> 
> Mississippi – 7 days
> 
> ...



So, if post for Missouri is 7 business days, can I send another letter advising of this fact and we purchased on June 30 and the letter we got from them states postmark of July 7,  so that should be 7 days right?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2014)

loli said:


> So, if post for Missouri is 7 business days, can I send another letter advising of this fact and we purchased on June 30 and the letter we got from them states postmark of July 7,  so that should be 7 days right?



Plus the Weekend and the Friday July 4th holiday.


----------



## loli (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is the latest on my ordeal, Wyndham says I only had 5 days to rescind, hidden in very small print.  Talked to attorney, he says deed signed in MO so I had 7 business days by law.  He wants 1500 to send them a letter, and says they have to rescind the sale.  Now do I really want to spend another 1500 and drive 2 hours to this attorney that deals in real estate or just bite the bullet and put up with it?


----------



## theo (Jul 22, 2014)

*Send him back to law school...*



loli said:


> Wyndham says I only had 5 days to rescind, hidden in very small print.  Talked to attorney, he says deed signed in MO so I had 7 business days by law.  He wants 1500 to send them a letter, and says they have to rescind the sale.  Now do I really want to spend another 1500 and drive 2 hours to this attorney that deals in real estate or just bite the bullet and put up with it?



Personally, I don't believe that the "attorney" with whom you spoke even has his facts straight in the first place --- much like another source cited earlier in this thread: 

A link to an "article" (a rather weak reseller article, containing no statutory references) was first provided within this thread in post #31 and then quoted and promptly adopted as being accurate by numerous others thereafter. Just like the misinformed "attorney", that lame article also mentions "7 business days" to rescind in Missouri. 
*HOWEVER*, neither one of these two gems of input is consistent with the applicable Missouri laws' statute language (easily found via TUG link; see the rescission "sticky" which is located in the section directly above the Buying, Selling, Renting forum); it very plainly and clearly states *5 days*, with no mention of  "business" days.

You can send Wyndham another letter (certified mail) identifying the applicable MO state law rescission period, citing the actual, current MO statute language verbatim. This suggestion of course assumes that you actually met (and can prove having met) the applicable "5 days" Missouri state law deadline in the first place.

Only if you truly believe that you are "in the right" on this and Wyndham continues to refuse to acknowledge and process a *timely* rescission should you even remotely consider paying *any* attorney one red cent just to do that which you can initially and very easily do for yourself with just a little bit of effort (IMnsHO, anyhow). 

I just *re*-read the applicable Missouri statute via TUG link. I don't know if it has been revised since the cite date (08/2013), but likely not. Statute simply states *5 days*. 
I'm not absolutely certain whether that MO statute language means 5 calendar days (yes, most likely, IMO), or 5 business days (unlikely, if not so specified, IMO). 

You may well have simply acted too late if you signed a contract in MO on 27 June but your rescission letter was not later postmarked until 07 July;  *10 days* later.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 22, 2014)

Following is applicable  MO  state  statute.  Apparently poster  in #31 had head where sun does not shine.

Here is the exact MO statute

"407.620. In addition to any other remedy by which such an agreement may be rescinded or otherwise voided, a purchaser of a time-share plan or time-share property has five days after the day of purchase to cancel the purchase. Printed notice of this right to cancel shall be given to the purchaser in writing with the use of 18-point boldface type in the following manner: NOTICE YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CANCEL THIS AGREEMENT WITHIN FIVE DAYS AFTER THE DATE OF THIS AGREEMENT. CANCELLATION MUST BE IN WRITING AND IF SENT BY MAIL, ADDRESSED TO THE OTHER CONTRACTING PARTY AS SHOWN ON THIS AGREEMENT, CANCELLATION WILL BE ACCOMPLISHED AT THE MOMENT THE LETTER IS POSTMARKED. IF SENT BY MAIL, THE LETTER MAY BE CERTIFIED WITH A RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED. YOUR RIGHT TO CANCEL CANNOT BE WAIVED."

No way would I pay an attorney $1,500 to write a letter. Typically if  done through bar referral would be  about $200.

Absent  " business" or other qualifier would assume default is  elapsed.

Based on preceding would  learn how to use.


Following is link to actual statute  on file!


http://www.moga.mo.gov/statutes/C400-499/4070000620.HTM 



Type size:


7.5 point


10.0  point


18.0 point 


Unfortunately program  changed  size to all the same but if you go ISP site , etc. it will show  18 over three times as large as  small  7.5.  This is 10 point!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2014)

loli said:


> Here is the latest on my ordeal, Wyndham says I only had 5 days to rescind, hidden in very small print.  Talked to attorney, he says deed signed in MO so I had 7 business days by law.  He wants 1500 to send them a letter, and says they have to rescind the sale.  Now do I really want to spend another 1500 and drive 2 hours to this attorney that deals in real estate or just bite the bullet and put up with it?



The Missouri law STATES a TYPE PRINT SIZE ... look it up in the TUG section and print yourself off a sample of that TYPE SIZE....

18 point is BIG and you are saying it was buried in small print???  18/72 = the height in inches. So, 1/4 inch in height for the rescind notice.

The beauty of computers ... or is it, the bland of computers... GO MEASURE ....


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 22, 2014)

loli said:


> Here is the latest on my ordeal, Wyndham says I only had 5 days to rescind, hidden in very small print.  Talked to attorney, he says deed signed in MO so I had 7 business days by law.  He wants 1500 to send them a letter, and says they have to rescind the sale.  Now do I really want to spend another 1500 and drive 2 hours to this attorney that deals in real estate or just bite the bullet and put up with it?



Seems two folks here have quickly identified that it is 5 days in MO, not 7, and that would certainly cast a doubt in my mind about hiring that particular attorney.

If it is 5 days with no qualifier, the only opportunity to effect a rescission would be on the point size. You would need to review the entire contract - all documents they provided you - to confirm that none of them has the rescission language in the required typeface. I think it's unlikely that Wyndham would have missed this, but it's worth looking. 

Good luck.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess I'm a bit confused by this.  OP bought Monday, 6/30 but found TUG 7/3.  She was *IMMEDIATELY* advised to rescind.  OP said they have a post office open that Saturday, 7/5...  

In a succeeding post, OP said  the letter from Wyndham was postmarked 7/7. That kinda implies Wyndham GOT something on or before 7/7.

OP, when did YOU send your rescission letter? The only thing that's important is YOUR postmark date. What is YOUR postmark date?  Sending your rescision letter on 7/5 should have been within the 5 days, no?


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 23, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I guess I'm a bit confused by this.  OP bought Monday, 6/30 but found TUG 7/3.  She was *IMMEDIATELY* advised to rescind.  OP said they have a post office open that Saturday, 7/5...
> 
> In a succeeding post, OP said  the letter from Wyndham was postmarked 7/7. That kinda implies Wyndham GOT something on or before 7/7.
> 
> OP, when did YOU send your rescission letter? The only thing that's important is YOUR postmark date. What is YOUR postmark date?  Sending your rescision letter on 7/5 should have been within the 5 days, no?



OP sent the rescission letter on Monday, 7/7. That is longer than the 5 day rescission period stated for MO. There does not seem to be a "qualifier" stating business days or non-holidays, so even July 4th and Sunday 7/6 count as days.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess my question was after reading everything here,  why wait 7/7 when OP confirmed they had a post office open 7/5.

I hope this gets fixed but if not,  OP should just learn how to maximize and enjoy what they bought and serve as an example to others NOT to wait.


----------



## loli (Jul 23, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I guess my question was after reading everything here,  why wait 7/7 when OP confirmed they had a post office open 7/5.
> 
> I hope this gets fixed but if not,  OP should just learn how to maximize and enjoy what they bought and serve as an example to others NOT to wait.



I could not get the copies made on the 5th PO is a small rural one and only does mail.

After reading all the posts on here, I had hubby call MO state AG office.  After a conversation with them we decided to just bite the bullet and keep the timeshare.  AG said it was a very gray area and would more than likely entail a lot of legal fees and was going to be 50/50 dependent on the judge. You live and learn.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 23, 2014)

loli said:


> I could not get the copies made on the 5th PO is a small rural one and only does mail.
> 
> After reading all the posts on here, I had hubby call MO state AG office.  After a conversation with them we decided to just bite the bullet and keep the timeshare.  AG said it was a very gray area and would more than likely entail a lot of legal fees and was going to be 50/50 dependent on the judge. You live and learn.



There are lots of folks here who bought developer, and while they wish they saved some $, they love their vacations.  You will too!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2014)

IMHO you made right decision.  Developers do have Philadelphia Lawyers.

For a Developer purchase you got a good  deal at $26K for  200K points. Most victims are paying $17-$18.

Be sure to read Directory  and  sign up for on line.

Running up flag pole. Have you considered  a 4 in 1 printer, copier, fax, etc. Really nice when  do not want to run to copy store or something needs faxing.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 24, 2014)

Lodi, Welcome to the World of Wyndham timeshare vacations.

With your temporary Silver VIP status, you might want to start planning your families BEST vacation. At 60 days out, you can cancel and rebook your vacations (try it at lesser & off season places unless you are driving), to get your discounted (to save points) -- and at 30 days from check, start checking to get your unit upgrade. Learn that you can borrow points - again to book for the discount and unit upgrade -- MAXIMIZE those Silver benefits.

*Yes, you get FREE Housekeeping Credits (HKs) for now, but you will run out of Reservation Transactions (RTs), so read up on BOTH of those *... don't develop bad habits that will cost you $$ in another 2+ years. And doing your booking and other things will NOT cost you anything RIGHT NOW, bad habits later will cost you some nuisance fees.

When I first got my Wyndham vacations account - I did NOT do several  weekend trips ... I just booked a 10 day vacation 1300 miles from home, invited all my siblings from thru out the USA and walked in. Nor had I found TUG at the point. We all lived thru it ... had a great time ... and have done so many more vacations with those siblings & nieces/nephews ... 

Almost all the Wyndham resorts are very nice ... and if you have only 2 weeks of vacationing each year, your annual 200K points will be used up easily each year for PRIME week vacations. In the lesser seasons, you will benefit from the larger units or longer stays. So your GOAL, is to USE these 400K points and leave no points in the account -- and borrow as many points from the next USE YEAR, to get/use your discount and upgrades.

One last thing, with 200K in points, LOOK for the LAST MINUTE BOOKING DEALS on the Wyndham WEB site ... those discounts (up to 8 weeks out from checkin), can range up  to 40% off --- many can be found at 30-35% off --- which is better than your SILVER discount. The computer will give you the BEST discount, but LOOK, as sometimes, there is only a few miles from the resort with the bigger discount from the more expensive (point) resort.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2014)

loli said:


> I could not get the copies made on the 5th PO is a small rural one and only does mail.
> 
> After reading all the posts on here, I had hubby call MO state AG office.  After a conversation with them we decided to just bite the bullet and keep the timeshare.  AG said it was a very gray area and would more than likely entail a lot of legal fees and was going to be 50/50 dependent on the judge. You live and learn.



I dont want to sound unsympathetic but you didnt need copies.  You could have hand written the letter. Or you could have knocked on all your neighbors doors to find one that had a copy machine, or driven from your home to the closest big city to find one . Even if it took all day and 3 tanks of gas, it would have been cheaper than the thousand you are spending now

Ok enough of a lecture you dont deserve. Now that you own it...use it, and enjoy it...  You might even want to buy more, which if you buy resale will lower your average cost to something reasonable.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2014)

> After a conversation with them we decided to just bite the bullet and keep the timeshare.


Now it's time to enjoy being a timeshare owner!  Yes, you could have gotten it less expensively, but you aren't the first person to make this mistake and you won't be the last.  

Buying timeshare was one of the best things I did for my family.  We've taken more and nicer vacations than I ever would have imagined.  We've been owners for almost eight years.  Even after all that time my wife and I still sometimes look at one another, sitting in a lovely, spacious, well equipped condo, and wonder how people vacation in hotel rooms.


----------



## loli (Jul 24, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I dont want to sound unsympathetic but you didnt need copies.  You could have hand written the letter. Or you could have knocked on all your neighbors doors to find one that had a copy machine, or driven from your home to the closest big city to find one . Even if it took all day and 3 tanks of gas, it would have been cheaper than the thousand you are spending now
> 
> Ok enough of a lecture you dont deserve. Now that you own it...use it, and enjoy it...  You might even want to buy more, which if you buy resale will lower your average cost to something reasonable.



Don't need sympathy, but you obviously don't live in a rural area.  My only neighbor that lives in the house is 1/2 mile up the road and she doesn't even have internet.  We live off of satelitte for everything, can't even get dial up.


----------



## loli (Jul 24, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Lodi, Welcome to the World of Wyndham timeshare vacations.
> 
> With your temporary Silver VIP status, you might want to start planning your families BEST vacation. At 60 days out, you can cancel and rebook your vacations (try it at lesser & off season places unless you are driving), to get your discounted (to save points) -- and at 30 days from check, start checking to get your unit upgrade. Learn that you can borrow points - again to book for the discount and unit upgrade -- MAXIMIZE those Silver benefits.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this advice.  I will start checking out these things and see what we can do for our points, we have 200,000 and an additional 200, 000 for one year to use.  That makes 400,000 for use to be able to use this first year.  I will start reading to see when I loose the extra points that they threw in for us.


----------

